# Installing Drawer Where Tip Out Is



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

What has everbody used to change the tip out to a drawer? has anybody ever used the metal frame kit from rockler? here is the link to the page.. http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10310870AA.pdf

Russ


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

NAturedog2 said:


> What has everbody used to change the tip out to a drawer? has anybody ever used the metal frame kit from rockler? here is the link to the page.. http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10310870AA.pdf
> 
> Russ


I believe this is a Blum Metabox assembly by the look of the link. I have use the Blum Metabox product before with good results. Metal side / slide combos like this should work just fine for this application and may be a bit easier to construct if you don't have access to a table saw to make a drawer box.

You can buy metabox at A & H Turf for a little better price than Rockler....

A&H Turf Click on metabox 3/4 Extension - unless you want full extension... 3-3/8 Tall side in 3/4 extension is 320M series.

Blum brand pdf information on Metabox
Blum Metabox

Map Guy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I used metal drawer slides (the cheap ones) from Home Depot.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

also how did everone attach the back ot the slides to the cabinet? did you extend it to the back wall of the camper and use the plastic things or build out the cabinet with a block of wood to attach the rail??


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

NAturedog2 said:


> also how did everone attach the back ot the slides to the cabinet? did you extend it to the back wall of the camper and use the plastic things or build out the cabinet with a block of wood to attach the rail??


Prefered method would be to block out the sides to mount the drawer slides. Rear hangers leave a little to desire with heavily loaded drawers over time.

Map Guy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's how I did it; shimmed-up the sides with some scrap stock. You can access it from underneath (remove the other drawers) with the new drawer inserted, to square everything up. Camping World had the bullnose drawer latches.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Getting ready to do this. Neighbor is building the drawer from scrap he has in his garage. Nice stuff, 8ply. I bought glides a Lowes, they must be changing brands or something they were all on clearance. My plan is to built out from the side with scap lumber.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

All from Home Depot.
Cheap slides
4 inch (?) wide cabinet grade poplar wood for sides (precut lengths available in finished wood section)
thin plywood for bottom
used leftover poplar to block up the side to attach the rear of the slides to the sides of the cabinet


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

GoVols said:


> All from Home Depot.
> Cheap slides
> 4 inch (?) wide cabinet grade poplar wood for sides (precut lengths available in finished wood section)
> thin plywood for bottom
> used leftover poplar to block up the side to attach the rear of the slides to the sides of the cabinet


If I didn't have a table saw -this is how I would go on the drawer. With a table saw I would make the drawer box out of mdf or plywood because they have more stablility in respect to moisture /humidity changes RV's typically see between winter and summer.

Map guy


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

map guy said:


> All from Home Depot.
> Cheap slides
> 4 inch (?) wide cabinet grade poplar wood for sides (precut lengths available in finished wood section)
> thin plywood for bottom
> used leftover poplar to block up the side to attach the rear of the slides to the sides of the cabinet


If I didn't have a table saw -this is how I would go on the drawer. With a table saw I would make the drawer box out of mdf or plywood because they have more stablility in respect to moisture /humidity changes RV's typically see between winter and summer.

Map guy
[/quote]







Somehow I missed something about the if I didn't have a table saw part.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

A Link for a instructions on making a simple drawer box. Make sure you purchase your drawer slides first so that you deduct the proper amount from the opening width.

Link 1
Link 2

Map Guy



ED_RN said:


> All from Home Depot.
> Cheap slides
> 4 inch (?) wide cabinet grade poplar wood for sides (precut lengths available in finished wood section)
> thin plywood for bottom
> used leftover poplar to block up the side to attach the rear of the slides to the sides of the cabinet


If I didn't have a table saw -this is how I would go on the drawer. With a table saw I would make the drawer box out of mdf or plywood because they have more stablility in respect to moisture /humidity changes RV's typically see between winter and summer.

Map guy
[/quote]







Somehow I missed something about the if I didn't have a table saw part.








[/quote]

Sorry I was unclear -GoVols method is the way to go if you don't have woodworking tools to make precision cuts. Just make sure you gang cut the sides together and gang cut the ends so the lengths are the same. Diamond shape drawer boxes -even slighly, will have sticking problems in use.

Map Guy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> also how did everone attach the back ot the slides to the cabinet? did you extend it to the back wall of the camper and use the plastic things or build out the cabinet with a block of wood to attach the rail??


I did the block of wood thing. Here is my drawer:










Dan


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's the way I did the drawer box: Ordered it from Home Depot's vendor.







(Quality Doors; $33.00) Comes with glide hardware and end stops. Building a box with perfect corners is too much for me. The box will be here this week. Pictures to follow. I hope mine looks as good as 3Lees. Very nice








david


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

beachbum said:


> Here's the way I did the drawer box: Ordered it from Home Depot's vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










you outdid me, I didn't get the hardware with mine, LOL


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

My drawer arrived today. 10 minutes to assemble and about 30 mins to install. Here are the pics
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> My drawer arrived today. 10 minutes to assemble and about 30 mins to install. Here are the pics
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
> david


You have been Busyyyyyyy!

Those photos are great! Thank you for posting those...now I can show DH how fast and easy these mods are to do (doors and shower) thanks to you

One question, you had to install a door under each side of your dinette for a total of two? Wait! I see, you have the U-shaped dinette, correct? Then we would just have to do one door, cause we have a drawer under the forward seat already.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Correct U-shaped dinette!!
david


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

beachbum said:


> My drawer arrived today. 10 minutes to assemble and about 30 mins to install. Here are the pics
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
> david


That looks great and sounds easy. How do I go about ordering me one? What was the specs and everything for ordering? And from where?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

FraTra said:


> My drawer arrived today. 10 minutes to assemble and about 30 mins to install. Here are the pics
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
> david


That looks great and sounds easy. How do I go about ordering me one? What was the specs and everything for ordering? And from where?
[/quote]
Quality Doors, A Home Depot vendor. Go to the kitchen design center. Get the Quality Doors booklet, there are detailed instructions on how to measure the opening and what size drawer box to order. Home Depot personnel will place the order. Unassembled box arrive in about 2-3 weeks. DH installs and you're done!!
david


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

beachbum said:


> My drawer arrived today. 10 minutes to assemble and about 30 mins to install. Here are the pics
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
> david


Great pics and thanks for the Home Depot "shortcut". This mod moves up on the list since I won't have to build from scratch.

Thanks!!!

Paul


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just re-used the slides from the top pantry drawer. It was too high to look in, so I removed it. The drawer is the eaxact width required for the slide drawer. You only need to cut some off off the end. I replace the pantry drawer with a undermount slide wire basket from Home Depot.










Thor


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks great Thor and 3Lee's . I ordered my door fronts from Rockler $19 ec. and also order stock for drawer sides and back from them also. It comes in 4' lengths and you cut it to size. The doors were $19ec which was alot cheaper than going through Menards who uses Quality which wanted $43 a door. Yours look good also David...


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Thor said:


> I just re-used the slides from the top pantry drawer. It was too high to look in, so I removed it. The drawer is the eaxact width required for the slide drawer. You only need to cut some off off the end. I replace the pantry drawer with a undermount slide wire basket from Home Depot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the exact same thing


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

got the Drawer installed last night. I ended up buying drawer box material from Rockler. ( they sell it in different widths in 4' length. Cabinet Grade ply dado'ed for 1/4" ply bottom. I will post pics when I get around to taking them but it was an easy MOD and you could make it easier by buying the drawer kit from Home depot.


----------

